# Dog club insurance?



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm trying to find some lower rates. I've heard that most clubs use Sportsmans Insurance, and their rate (for this area) is something like 500 a year. Do you any of you have cheaper rates with other agencies?


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I think they are the only game in town. Depending on your club you might be able to get into an umbrella. I think PSA still has it set up that they insure your club for a certain fee. I assume they also use sportsmens.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

do a "search" on the forum for this, it's been discussed in the past and you may pick up a few ideas.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Skip, check again with Sportsmen-when we were holding trials on our field and covering judges etc it was as high as $800- but later we didn't need to cover as much-just our club members which was around 10 and the cost dropped to $300- they have many different clauses.


----------



## ron hoselton (Dec 27, 2008)

Skip, I realize from the picture of you with the patches on your pants in TRQ that money is tight in Ohio but $500.00 doesn't sound out of line.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

ron hoselton said:


> Skip, I realize from the picture of you with the patches on your pants in TRQ that money is tight in Ohio but $500.00 doesn't sound out of line.


RON- you son of a you-know-what. Didn't know you were on here. As far as the patches, you know I'm a slave to fashion. Didn't even know my pic was on the TRQ....I didn't send it to them. You are welcome to send me the 500 bucks if it's no big deal to you. Hope you are doing well, and hope to see you (and short girl and what's-his-name) at some show/trial this year.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Our club is with Sportsman and I think it's about 600 per yr.


----------

